# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Lojra që mund të luani me fëmijët tuaj në shtëpi

## Albo

Duke qenë se pandemia na ka mbyllur të gjithëve në shtëpi në vitin që sapo lamë pas, shumë prindër e gjetën veten duke punuar dhe u marre me shkollimin e fëmijëve nga shtëpia. Fëmijët, në pamundësi për të luajtur jashtë apo për të shkuar në shkollë, gjithë kohën e kalojnë të mbyllur në shtëpi. Një nga mënyrat e argëtimit të fëmijëve në shtëpi, janë edhe lojrat e ndryshme që mund të luani me ta. Mos i lejoni fëmijët që të shpenzojnë gjithë kohën e tyre duke luajtur vetëm lojra elektronike, pasi kanë nevojë edhe për shoqërimin social tani që nuk shkojnë më në shkollë. Si prindër, duhet të bëhemi ne shokë e shoqe të tyre. Dhe një nga mënyrat për ta bërë këtë gjë, janë edhe lojrat që luajmë me fëmijët tanë apo si familje.

Në këtë temë ju ftoj të sillni lojra që luani me fëmijët tuaj.

Albo

----------

*Neteorm* (31-12-2020)

----------


## Albo

*Zingo*



Për fëmijët që janë 3 - 8 vjeç e lart, një lojë interesante që mund ta luani me ta është loja Zingo. Eshte shume e ngjashme si bingo, por ne vend te numerave, perdoren fotografi sendesh e gjerash. Qëllimi i lojës është të mbushësh kartelën tënde me të gjitha sendet që përmban. Kush e mbush i pari, fiton. Fëmija përfiton nga kjo lojë pasi e ndihmon për të mësuar fjalë të reja, dhe për ti lexuar ato. Plus këtë lojë mund ta luani të gjithë si familje.

Lojën mund ta blini në Internet, nuk kushton shumë, por do t'iu argëtojë fëmijët pë orë të tëra.

----------

*Neteorm* (31-12-2020)

----------


## Albo

*Mos u nxeh*



Një tjetër lojë interesante eshte loja "Mos u nxeh". Mund ta luajnë 2 deri 4 veta dhe është dicka që mund ta bëni vetë në kushtet e shtëpisë, pa qenë nevoja që ta blini. Ju duhet vetëm një copë e madhe karton dhe një zare.

Fëmijët 5 vjeç e lart mund ta luajnë këtë lojë tepër argëtuese. I ndihmon fëmijët që të krijojnë një strategji për të fituar, ashtu siç i ndihmon me mësimin e numrave dhe numërimin.


Albo

----------

*Neteorm* (31-12-2020)

----------


## Albo

*Dama*

Loja e dames eshte shume e thjeshte per tu luajtur dhe nuk keni nevoje perse ta blini. Nese kini nje kuti shahu, mund ta perdorni ate per te luajtur dame. Nese nuk keni nje kuti shahu, mund ta krijoni vete ne nje cope leter te bardhe me laps e me vizore. Ju duhen vetem guret, per te cilat mund te perdorni kopsa rrobash me dy ngjyra te ndryshme. Kete loje mund ta mesojne e luajne femijet 5 vjeç e lart. I ndihmon per te vene ne pune mendjen e per te dale me nje strategji per te fituar lojen.



Kjo me lart eshte dama e thjeshte, por ekziston edhe nje dame tjeter qe njihet si dama italiane.

----------

*Neteorm* (31-12-2020)

----------

